# Focusing screen for T3i



## tecboy (May 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a focusing screen costs less than $50.  I can't find it for T3i.  Please help.


----------



## mjhoward (May 10, 2012)

Katzeye focusing screens are relatively inexpensive but are still ~$100.  Photography isn't a cheap hobby.


----------



## tecboy (May 10, 2012)

Why other models are far cheaper? Focusing Screens


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

tecboy said:


> Why other models are far cheaper? Focusing Screens


My guess would be that few Rebel class owners want to change out focusing screens.  That means they represent a smaller market.  That means a smaller supply, which means a smaller manufactured number, which generally means a higher price because it still costs just as much to tool up to make 1000 as it takes to make 100,000, and those costs have to be recouped as well as make a profit to make the venture worthwhile.


----------



## Dao (May 10, 2012)

Maybe other models are the out of production models and they just want to clear them out?


----------



## belial (May 10, 2012)

Its like buck said. Because of low demand the screens can only be had from custom companies. I looked for my t1i and all the companies that had them were built to order. Thats always going to cost more. But look around you should be able to swing one for $75


----------

